# Coming Soon: Deadly Games!



## HellHound (Mar 23, 2003)

*[Natural 20 Press]* From the developers of Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns comes a book of games far more dark and brutal. Deadly games played for great stakes, in front of the audience of the rich and jaded. Captured slave fighters and some few foolhardy gladiators fight it out against each other and monsters within the trap-filled arena-dungeons of the Society of the Sinister Sport.

Useable either as the backbone of an ongoing campaign, or as a one-shot evening's worth of gaming when you don't have an adventure ready, Deadly Games provides everything you need to use these sinister sports at whatever degree you'd like. Sample characters have been provided for one-off games, and each of the four dungeon-arenas are ready-made to be used with minimal prep time. 

Deadly Games, coming soon in PDF and PoD (Print on Demand) editions from Natural 20 Press. Written by Brian Patterson, with art by Dave Hendee, Tom Martin, Joe Minns, Benjamin Richards, Tony Monorchio and JL Jones, and maps of the four arena-dungeons by Rob Lee. Edited by Ryan Nock.


----------

